# Game Thread: Warriors vs. Suns (4/8/05). Prediction Game Winner gets 500 Points!



## halfbreed (Jan 7, 2003)

<CENTER>* at








*



*Phoenix Suns (57-17) @ Golden State Warriors(30-45)* 


*Friday, April 8th, 7:30pm*


Phoenix Suns

*Probable Starting Lineup:*




































PG: Steve Nash
SG: Quentin Richardson
SF: Joe Johnson
PF: Shawn Marion
C: Amare Stoudemire

*Key Reserves:*





























Jim Jackson
Leandro Barbosa 
Steven Hunter 
Walter McCarty 



Golden State Warriors

*Probable Starting Lineup*




































PG: Baron Davis
SG: Jason Richardson
SF: Mike Dunleavy
PF: Troy Murphy
C: Adonal Foyle


*Key Reserves:*






















Calbert Cheaney 
Mickael Pietrus 
Derek Fisher 




*Previous Meetings*:
Tuesday 7th vs. Golden State L 118-104  
Sunday 13th @ Golden State L (OT) 106-102  
Friday 18th Golden State W 100-110  



</CENTER>

Predictions Game

500 points is on the line! Same rules as always. The winner will be chosen from the following criteria, in the tiebreaker order as listed below.
1. You must pick the winning team.
2. Point differential.
3. Closest to the winning team's score.
4. Coin toss.

Go Warriors! :banana: 


Special thanks to KidCanada for the game thread. :cheers:


----------



## KJay (Sep 22, 2002)

Suns


----------



## bruindre (Jul 18, 2004)

KJay said:


> Kansas Jayhawks.....2 NCAA Titles.....12 Final Fours. Damn I love my alma matter. Muck Fizzou


 :laugh: 2 NCAA titles. That's cute.

I'll get my pick later...but this will be a tough game.


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Suns 110 Warriors 98


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

Phoenix 104
-
GoldenState 110


----------



## B Dizzle (Apr 3, 2004)

Suns 112
Warroirs 114


----------



## RPGMan (Mar 31, 2005)

Suns - 116
Warriors - 111


----------



## Bret (Feb 7, 2005)

The Warriors beat them by 10 last time.

Warriors - 107
Suns - 104


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

Suns game thread 

Suns 112
Warriors 107


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

Warriors 112
Suns 106

Jrich 29pts 5reb
Bibby 25pts 12asts

Amare 33pts 9reb 4blks


----------



## halfbreed (Jan 7, 2003)

Warriors 125
Suns 124

Baron Davis 39 pts, 12 ast
Jason Richardson 27 pts, 8 reb

Amare Stoudamire 45 pts, 9 reb
Steve Nash 20 pts, 13 ast


----------



## halfbreed (Jan 7, 2003)

Warriors Streak Gets a Test 



> OAKLAND — Tonight, there are no more excuses.
> 
> This isn't Milwaukee or New York, clubs that can't even sniff the playoffs in the NBA's junior varsity conference.
> 
> ...


----------



## halfbreed (Jan 7, 2003)

Game Preview 



> WINNING WAYS FOLLOW DEADLINE DEAL -- STARTING UNIT UNBEATEN:
> The Warriors are 14-7 in 21 games since the arrival of Baron Davis in a deadline day deal...13 of those games have come against playoff teams (7-6 in those 13) and 13 games have come on the road (9-4 in those 13 games)...Additionally, the Warriors are 10-2 with Davis as a starter and 8-0 in games in which the current starting lineup has started (Davis, Richardson, Murphy, Dunleavy & Foyle).
> 
> BEST STRETCH IN NEARLY 30 YEARS:
> Golden State has won 10 of its last 11 games, including its current season-long seven-game winning streak...This marks the first time that the Warriors have won 10 games in an 11-game stretch since going 10-1 from 12/6/75 thru 12/27/75...The current Warriors have scored 100-or-more points in all 10 of their victories during the recent hot-streak.


----------



## bruindre (Jul 18, 2004)

Warriors 124
Suns 119


----------



## master8492 (Mar 4, 2005)

Warriors Win

Warriors 114
Suns 111


----------



## Darvin Ham (Apr 5, 2005)

Suns-123
GSW-110


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

The Warriors have been playing great and I think they have a chance at beating the Suns tonight. This is gonna be a high scoring game.
121-117 Warriors.


----------



## RunTMC (May 11, 2003)

Just curious, since when was Cheaney a key reserve? :biggrin:


----------



## D5 (Jun 23, 2003)

*Phoenix Suns:* 123
*Golden State Warriors:* 126


----------



## Bret (Feb 7, 2005)

OMG!
What a game so far! 37-36 after 1!


----------



## halfbreed (Jan 7, 2003)

Damn, Foyle just got super posterized by Amare. Like that one of the fiercest dunks I've seen in a while.


----------



## halfbreed (Jan 7, 2003)

Warriors caught up. 90-90 after 3. Foyle is playing out of his mind right now.


----------



## Bret (Feb 7, 2005)

Foyle got back Stoudemire with a block out of bounds!


----------



## halfbreed (Jan 7, 2003)

12-0 Warriors run!


----------



## HogsFan1188 (Nov 24, 2004)

Damn.....the Warriors are a playoff team next year.


----------



## RunTMC (May 11, 2003)

127-119, GS. What a game. I think GS just put the NBA on notice, they're for real. Playoff atmosphere against the team with the best record in the NBA and they come up big in the 4th. Awesome game.


----------



## halfbreed (Jan 7, 2003)

That was an awesome game. Warriors came up big in the clutch. Pietrus, Foyle, and Dunleavy were just amazing tonight. :banana:


----------



## halfbreed (Jan 7, 2003)

Warriors 127
Suns 119

Amazing performances tonight!

Pietrus: career high 28 pts on 9-11 shooting. 6-6 from 3! 
Dunleavy: 28 pts, 7 reb
Richardson: 28 pts, 7 reb
Davis: 15 pts, 15 ast, 9 reb. 1 reb away from triple double
Foyle: 8 pts, 17 reb, career high 5 ast, 5 blocks including one near the end on amare to seal it. 

Amare 44 pts, 16 reb
J. Johnson 24 pts


----------



## Bret (Feb 7, 2005)

They won despite Stoudemire getting all the calls everytime. Dude, did anybody see his shove on J-Rich towards the end of the game? Wow, what a cheap shot.


----------



## halfbreed (Jan 7, 2003)

Bret said:


> They won despite Stoudemire getting all the calls everytime. Dude, did anybody see his shove on J-Rich towards the end of the game? Wow, what a cheap shot.


Yeah, but when JRich got that ball, the game was over anyways.


----------



## RPGMan (Mar 31, 2005)

what a game. Warriors are indeed for real. Baron with a near triple double, not shooting good from the floor (in large part because of the 0-8 shooting from 3) but his passing and leadership as the general have turned everything around.


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

Zarko Cabarkapa was carrying the Warriors at one point scoring all his 7points in a row. But the Player of the game for Warriors has to be Adonal Foyle who had HUGE blocks on Amare....but he did get dunked on twice. Anyways exciting game caught the end of it :clap: .


----------



## halfbreed (Jan 7, 2003)




----------



## halfbreed (Jan 7, 2003)

Pejavlade is the winner of the prediction game.

I also gave 500 to bruindre for being almost as close as Pejavlade, but for being closer to the final score of the game.

Congrats all.


----------



## byrondarnell66 (Jul 18, 2004)

Man i wish they would show this team on Nat tv a little more, some exciting ball, maybe next year, good job :clap:


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

halfbreed said:


> Pejavlade is the winner of the prediction game.
> 
> I also gave 500 to bruindre for being almost as close as Pejavlade, but for being closer to the final score of the game.
> 
> Congrats all.



Thanks. Keep posting you're predictions in Kings fourms hopefully you will win.


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

Amazing game, 18 - 35 from downtown, although Baron was 0 - 8!!! That's 7 in a row??


----------



## B Dizzle (Apr 3, 2004)

thats even 8 in a row, Dwyane! GREAT game, I think the best win of the season! BD just missed a tripple double, Dunleavy, JRich and Pietrus played amazing, Foyle was more than solid!


----------



## bruindre (Jul 18, 2004)

halfbreed said:


> Pejavlade is the winner of the prediction game.
> 
> I also gave 500 to bruindre for being almost as close as Pejavlade, but for being closer to the final score of the game.
> 
> Congrats all.


Thanks for the love, halfbreed. :cheers:


----------



## halfbreed (Jan 7, 2003)

Postgame Quotes 



> *Mike Montgomery*
> “Dunleavy's shot...kind of the nail at the end. He hits the two threes in a row. That's what people have been doing to us and now we jump up and hit some really nice inside/outside threes with the game on the line. That's what is pleasing."
> 
> "Stoudemire, he's something. But Adonal was not backing off trying to block shots and 17 boards. It was a pretty high level game. It was people playing out there and we hung in there with them."
> ...


----------



## halfbreed (Jan 7, 2003)




----------



## halfbreed (Jan 7, 2003)

Game Recap 



> OAKLAND, Calif. (AP) -- Jason Richardson and Mike Dunleavy still were wide-eyed in the locker room, still joking with each other and shaking their heads in disbelief.
> 
> The Golden State Warriors have been losers ever since the two players joined the NBA, so everything about this eight-game winning streak is new: the tempo, the accolades, the big shots that never seem to miss -- and the cheers from fans who are just as joyfully surprised as the players.
> 
> ...


----------



## jokeaward (May 22, 2003)

28-28-28 is special.


----------

